# Narcotics Pain Shot Led to Seizures & Now Tremors



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

A couple weeks ago I took my V to the Animal ER an hour away with a suspected anal glands issue, and he wouldn't sit down. He had his glands expressed, had some fecal removed, and was diagnosed with Limber tail. He received a narcotics pain shot and was to take pain pills every 8 hours, and no playing, swimming, stairs, jumping, nor running for a week. I paid the bill and we headed homeward. I was part way home (of an hour drive) when Sequoia started having seizures repeatedly. I called the ER and the lady on the phone told me what he was experiencing was 'normal twitching for sensitive dogs' and to wait a 1/2 hour and if it continued to call them back. I turned around and took him back thankfully. The ER vet had never seen a dog have a neurological reaction to this narcotic pain shot before and he kept apologizing. I had well over a 1/2 hour drive back to the ER which seemed like forever watching my boy have seizures. I previously told the ER doctor my boy is allergic to aspirin and has bad reactions to vaccines. Thank goodness the vet was able to give him another shot to stop the seizures. However, I discovered that he now has tremors. I am scheduled to take him to Cornell University's Animal Hospital next month for a Neurology consultation, but I am hoping to get in sooner as I am on their wait list. My vet ran blood work and it all came back fine, no liver or kidney issues. He hasn't had any more seizures that I know of, but I do worry when I am away from him. Has anybody had experience with their V having tremors after experiencing a seizure? This is all new to me and I'm scared for my boy. Thanks.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have any experience with what happen to Sequoia, but my heart goes out to you. It had to be a terrifying drive back to the ER. I hope Cornell can find some answers for you.


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Very scary for you both! How is Sequoia doing?


----------



## SeqViz (Feb 24, 2014)

My gut tells me that what he is experiencing is not seizures as he is awake, focused, and coherent, so I told my vet no yesterday to Zonisamide for now. I was already scheduled to see a Neuro doctor (after his seizures after the shot) on October 28th. The ER wouldn't initially listen to me when I told them he had seizures after the shot. Well they discovered it certainly was! My disapproval of starting the drug yesterday prompted my vet to call Cornell University Neuro for a phone consult. They told her it sounds more like a muscle disorder, but they still want us to bring him to Cornell U to be sure. I'm still next on the wait list if Cornell has a Neuro cancellation. If he starts to suddenly get worse, I am to take him to Cornell ER. If he has another seizure, he will certainly go on anti-convulsants. Anybody have experience with their V having a MUSCLE DISORDER???


----------

